# God Save the Queen...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17170897

I'd put a fiver on there being another boat down the Thames on the Golden Jubilee!

Quite ironic this, I watched "The Pistols" tribute band on Saturday night at the Vic in Swindon! I'm normally not into the whole tribute thing, but i must say, it was a top gig, definitely worth seeing if you are an old punk like me.

*NOT SAFE FOR WORK - CONTAINS SWEARING!!*


----------

